# Repairing a flat tire on a Golf Cart



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Is it flat just because air has leaked out slowly over time, or because there is a hole in the tire?


----------



## HayesFJ (Sep 25, 2020)

There is a hole in the tire. I ran it last night and it was flat this morning.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I have installed tubes in my lawn tractor tires when started leaking.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Personally, I would take it off and to a shop for a plug rather than use a slime.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't know how well a plug would work in a g/c tire; they're generally low pressure and pretty thin. I'd put a tube in it which is my first go-to once lawn tractor, wheel barrow, etc. tires start giving me problems.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Pop a tube in. As for jacks, use whatever you have that fits under it. It isn't very heavy. You could do the foam if you are in a hurry and really need to use the golf cart. But it will be a mess in there if you want to repair it later.




HayesFJ said:


> I have a raised Club Car golf cart with 15" tubeless tires. One has a flat. Youtube seems to be leaning towards using a "fix-a-flat" injection foam, vs removing the tire and taking it to a shop for repair. If I was to remove the tire, do I use my standard car jack and just position under the frame? The fix a flat sure seems like an easier fix.
> 
> Any thoughts on which way to go?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## argile_tile (Aug 1, 2020)

huesmann said:


> Is it flat just because air has leaked out slowly over time, or because there is a hole in the tire?


THE RIM / BEADS NEED TO BE IN GOOD CONDITION. rims: not dented. beads: not rotted and dirty. get some Spray-Nine and spray it between the rim and tire bead (while it has air in it is ok - or even better flat so you get a "better wash"), make sure the inside of rim and tire are clean (free of dirt, grease)

the valve stem - make sure it's tight not too tight (use cheap a valve stem tool, shrader valves are $1)

If the simple things don't work: that's a small tire. What you do is dunk it in the pool and watch for bubbles OR pump it up full and spray Spray-Nine around looking for the leak.

Now, i won't suggest an inner-tube, or tire-leak-reapair goo, without knowning where the bubbles come form

BTW: tire leak wwon't work if your tires/beads are dented or dirty. first do a little simple maintenance.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

And if you do use a tube and if the hole is significant, use what we bicyclists call a boot patch on the inside of the tire. Can be pretty much anything... a piece of tire or tube, duct tape, tyvek, or whatever glued over the hole to keep stuff from poking in and damaging the new tube. It won't stop nails but will stop a lot of minor stuff that doesn't usually harm an intact tire. If the hole is small then don't worry about it.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I would replace the tire. Slime does work, but if you have a tire prone to getting flats it's time to replace it anyway.
And if you take it in to have it done whoever does it will ***** about the Slime and may actually charge you a little more for the cleanup.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

You said there is a hole in the tire. I plug lawn mower tires frequently. I have a can of rubber (tire patch) cement from Carquest. I use a plug kit from Amazon but before inserting the plug I put it in the tool and dip it in the cement. That lubricates it so it goes in easier and it makes a good permanent seal. Pressure has nothing to do with it. I buy enough for over a dozen repairs for less than taking a tire somewhere for one repair. As a last resort, like with a sidewall cut, I use a tube. Tubes work but future repairs are a pain in the butt.


----------

